# Its over - detailed



## ScootchsMom (Feb 12, 2007)

So, my bleeding has pretty much stopped, very, very, very light brown spotting. And I'm sad because it really is over. I passed the baby on Tuesday morning, actually I woke up, went about my normal morning routine, went to pee and when I wiped I felt something funny. When I looked on the tissue, there was the gestational sac, and I almost screamed. The ER had said I would most likely not see anything, as they couldn't tell when I had actually lost the baby. But there it was, in my hand, my baby that stopped growing at such an early time.

It looked exactly like a cranberry, just a little bigger. Almost perfectly round, tough, rubbery feeling. So I wrapped "him" in clean tissues and put the little package in a clean container with my two positive pregnancy tests and will be burying the whole thing in my garden at our PA house. I plan on planting something beautiful above it, something to remind me of what I lost.

It feels surreal that 3 weeks ago, I was sitting here trying not to puke because of morning sickness, and now I am sitting here not pregnant anymore, with no baby to hold.

Liz


----------



## PrayinFor12 (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry mama.

It is pretty startling to push out something recognizable. I just did that the day before you did. You're not alone.

It's good that you'll be able to bury him in a peaceful place. But I'm so sorry you need to.


----------



## apmama2myboo (Mar 30, 2005)

i am so very sorry for your loss. so sorry.


----------



## Amydoula (Jun 20, 2004)

I am so sorry.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss

thank you for posting this.


----------



## savvybabygrace (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm so terribly sorry for your loss.


----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)

So sorry for your loss mama


----------



## honeybunch2k8 (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm so sorry. I also felt the sac coming out of me. It was awful.


----------



## hannybanany (Jun 3, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss









I was so thankful that I saw my baby, got to hold him and bury him. I think it really helped with the healing process.


----------



## Bella Catalina (Aug 19, 2006)

Liz, I am so sorry









Like hanny, I am so thankful that I saw my baby... it has helped me with closure and healing.


----------

